# US supplier for L or P shaped bathtub?



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I did some searching on Google and couldn't find the US source either. I found lots of them but they all appeared to be in Europe. I certainly never seen one anyplace in the US nor any bathroom showroom I've been in.


----------



## hexland (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for trying Msradell...


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

An image search shows that they are P or L shaped to accommodate a shower. What about a curved shower bar on a large soaker tub?


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Surely there isn't that much room gained in such a tub? How about a walk-in shower? Or what Jim suggested?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

While not exactly a P or L, the Duravit Paiova tub might work for you. It is a tapered tub with extra shoulder room.


----------



## hexland (Jul 30, 2006)

InPhase277 said:


> Surely there isn't that much room gained in such a tub? How about a walk-in shower? Or what Jim suggested?


There's no room for a separate shower and tub setup... we need the tub for the kids, and because this bathroom doubles as a guest bathroom - we need the shower for visitors (and the kids when they get older).

The advantage of the P-Shaped tub, is that the curved glass doors swing open - allowing me to bath the kids (as opposed to the slider doors which are just a pain when you're trying to keep the little one in the water)

I thought about the curved tubs, but I generally don't like shower curtains.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

Jim F said:


> What about a curved shower bar on a large soaker tub?


Yeah, this is what I'm doing in my remodel. I've showered in a 30" tub with a straight bar for decades, so a 32" tub with curved curtain rod (adds ~6") feels like a palace! Plenty of room to swing elbows.

I love the roller-ball type curtain hooks too.


----------



## dannybarrow88 (1 mo ago)

Are you looking for the tub like this?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

@dannybarrow88 , 7 year old thread.


----------

